

Show HN: Wolfpacktal.es - Group Messaging without your cellphone contacts - genystartup

Hi everyone, I lurk around HN quite a bit and have learned a lot over the past few months. I recently completed a simple app and would really like everyone's feedback on it.<p>http://wolfpacktal.es<p>Wolfpacktales is my attempt at group messaging using only social networks: Twitter, Facebook, LinkedIn and Gmail. The idea is similar to every group messaging app out there, you create groups (in this case 'wolfpacks'), and add whoever you want to participate (but in this case, you add from your social networks and not your cell phone contacts).<p>I haven't built any groundbreaking piece of technology here, in fact all i did was tap into some APIs and customize as needed. It's a free app that I just built for fun amongst friends. Let me know your thoughts.
======
genystartup
Clickable Link - <http://wolfpacktal.es>

